# 500W AHS microclimate ceramic viv heater!



## woodsy (Nov 29, 2007)

hello peeps! what is every ones thoughts on these heaters? got a common boa that I'm building a 6.5 foot X 3 foot X 2.5 foot vivarium for and was looking at these to heat my vivarium. any one got any of these cheap?


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

look at the top right banner on the homepage...the bloke sells them on here.. i hear that they are very very good..


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

think i have one of these under the stairs what i wont use again....


----------



## ade (Mar 7, 2007)

There great buy one. At one point i only used these heaters.


----------



## lightbulb1976 (Dec 24, 2006)

i have them in my viv and i have a spare, i wont change back to other heating, worth every penny.

sean


----------

